# Looking for Trouble



## Rick58 (Feb 23, 2013)

View attachment 37101

Where is the one who calls himself "Charlie"?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> View attachment 37101
> 
> Where is the one who calls himself "Charlie"?



This Charlie?


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 23, 2013)

The first one to blink, looses


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> The first one to blink, looses



Bring it!


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 23, 2013)

View attachment 37107


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 23, 2013)

NOT Blinkin!




Mauser by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## bunny99123 (Feb 24, 2013)

Who won?


----------



## MitchStrp (Feb 24, 2013)

keep this ***** going! ! ! ! 

Get him Charlie!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 24, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> NOT Blinkin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel like this one is un-answerable! I have never (!) seen a cat with its eyes this widely open! NEVER! Is this 'shopped - somehow? In some way? Maybe?
Our cat can have BIG ROUND eyes, but then usually her pupil is very big and filling up most of the eye... Daughter says she doesn't think this one's 'shopped, I'm not sure...


----------



## sm4him (Feb 24, 2013)

This thread delivers!! :lmao:

The big-eyed owl cat is gonna win though. Poor black cat has no chance...


----------



## Benco (Feb 24, 2013)

I could kill you.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 24, 2013)

Uh-oh! New contestant in the game...!


----------



## Benco (Feb 24, 2013)

...you and who's army?


----------



## Benco (Feb 24, 2013)

Leave me out of it!


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 24, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> NOT Blinkin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still laughing after this one AND I can't find my cat :lmao: That picture and wording should be on a greeting card.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 24, 2013)

Benco said:


> Leave me out of it!


Oh please...really?


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 24, 2013)

Benco said:


> I could kill you.


Just another poser. My cat eats evil instead of Meow Mix


----------



## Benco (Feb 24, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> Just another poser. My cat eats evil instead of Meow Mix


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 24, 2013)

I can take you all.


----------



## SCraig (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll play to ... you guys got nuthin'


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 24, 2013)

I will just sit back & watch.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 24, 2013)

Step outside and cool off


----------



## manaheim (Feb 24, 2013)

You are not worthy of the effort required to bring you the sweet, sweet release of death.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 24, 2013)

manaheim said:


> You are not worthy of the effort required to bring you the sweet, sweet release of death.


Oh come on. That's about as scary as that bunny:lmao:


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2013)

LaFoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > NOT Blinkin!
> ...



Nope... not shopped! That is how Mauser looks when he is curious about something!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 24, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > You are not worthy of the effort required to bring you the sweet, sweet release of death.
> ...



I was just trying to compete with Charlie's freakish cat.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2013)

40 lbs. of BAD KITTY says "Make My Day!"


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 24, 2013)

Edit.  Removed Bear's comment because Charlie snuck in before me and well .. it worked better as a reaction to Charlies 40lb bully lol!


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 24, 2013)

"Feral" ... is ready!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> 40 lbs. of BAD KITTY says "Make My Day!"
> 
> View attachment 37134



YAY! my 3000'th "LIKE", lol!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats Charlie richly deserved


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Congrats Charlie richly deserved



Thanks, oldhippy! There are some that would say tar and feathers would be more appropriate than "likes" though... lol!


----------



## KrisztinaK (Feb 24, 2013)

Omg, I really need to photograph my cats more.  These are great !!!


----------



## Benco (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, you're all so scary....Yaaaawwwwn!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2013)

You call that a YAWN? HAH! (Flash right down the gullet!) lol!


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 24, 2013)

I dare you...




IDareYou by Parker219, on Flickr


----------



## Benco (Feb 24, 2013)

Flash down the gullet....whatever....
Yawwwwwwwwwwn!
(with halitosis)


----------



## SCraig (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll see your tiger and raise you a white tiger ....


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## manaheim (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 24, 2013)

That's funny!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2013)

I dare you to touch that dial.  Big Cats is on and I'll kill you.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 24, 2013)

Why you humans laughing? We mean kitties!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2013)

I fart in your general direction!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 24, 2013)

White Tiger???....HIDE!


----------



## ratssass (Feb 24, 2013)

...oh,puleeeese......


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 24, 2013)

Y
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You call me what


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 25, 2013)

Ive got what your hen needs.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 25, 2013)

Ron thanks, but have you ever had a Rooster cop an attitude with you. I fear from the small ones.  lol  Ed


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 25, 2013)

oldhippy said:


> Ron thanks, but have you ever had a Rooster cop an attitude with you. I fear from the small ones.  lol  Ed



We only had a Rooster twice in error & they never got an attitude.


----------



## Mully (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## RobN185 (Feb 25, 2013)

Zen chicken will not stare....


----------



## SCraig (Feb 25, 2013)

How did we go from cats to chickens?  Chickens got nuthin!  Cats rule.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 25, 2013)

SCraig said:


> How did we go from cats to chickens?  Chickens got nuthin!  Cats rule.



YEA.. it got FOWL around here!


----------



## manaheim (Feb 25, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> YEA.. it got FOWL around here!



Flag on play!


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 25, 2013)

OK Where Did That Chickin Chicken go. part bob cat.


----------



## Radical (Feb 25, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## RobN185 (Feb 25, 2013)

I seen that chicken !!


----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 25, 2013)

Mully said:


> View attachment 37238



A Barred Rock hen, my grandparents used to have them along with some yellow breed.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 26, 2013)

"Chicken? Bua-ha-ha-ha-haaaa!"





"Oh my - how embarrassing...!"


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Ron Evers (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh Rick, is that politically correct?  I sure hope not, love it.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 26, 2013)

Love it Rick


----------



## exkalibur (Mar 2, 2013)

I keel you (as soon as I break free)




1108160002 by exkaliburdigital, on Flickr


----------



## ratssass (Mar 2, 2013)

^^^^not the face of a happy cat.........


----------



## RobN185 (Mar 2, 2013)

Sam feels so sorry for that cat, but hates to see good food go to waste.


----------

